# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  خطوط عربية مميزة جدا للايفون من Cydia!

## DARIFBS

* اسم الخط : Ferdaos Zd
على سورس : ModMyi            اسم الخط : Aljazeera
على سورس : ModMyi            اسم الخط : Cocon Next Arabic
على سورس : ModMyi          اسم الخط :Nafees Web Naskh
على سورس : ModMyi          اسم الخط :Alladden
على سورس : ModMyi          * *جميع الخطوط يتم تفعيلها عن طريقة اداة BytaFont
التي يتم تثبيثها اتوماتيكيا مع اي خط تختاره*  
الموضوع منقول للافادة مع بعض التعديلات :Wink:

----------

